# new boy



## ozgurco

age?


----------



## ozgurco

what week can it be old?


----------



## Cody

Cannot tell exactly but he is still a baby, l can see the baby bars still on the head.


----------



## ozgurco

what about this lady? 
Are they not suitable for a couple?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Why are you asking about pairing up budgies? 
This is extremely concerning to me.

Have you read the information you've been given re: breeding?*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


*Most budgies are better off never being bred. 
They are healthier and happier if they are not bred.
Additionally, most people don't have the knowledge, time and experience nor do they do the necessary research to breed ethically and responsibly.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.*


----------



## ozgurco

Dear friend 
It looks you are talking about spaceship construction ) 
these animals knows what to do and how to care their babies. 

they know this from their genetic heritage for hundreds of years. 

Don't worry so much. 

I just hope he will be a good friend to my lovely girl bird and they play and have more Joyful time together then from human..


----------



## Cody

They may know what to do but to be a responsible owner you also must know when and how to step in an emergency, if you don't you could lose one or both parents and the chicks. They can live happily together without breeding, what will you do with the chicks and what will you do if an emergency arises?


----------



## FaeryBee

ozgurco said:


> Dear friend
> It looks you are talking about spaceship construction )
> these animals knows what to do and how to care their babies.
> 
> they know this from their genetic heritage for hundreds of years.
> 
> Don't worry so much.
> 
> I just hope he will be a good friend to my lovely girl bird and they play and have more Joyful time together then from human..


*No, I'm sorry but you are not taking this seriously enough.
Budgies in captivity are not the same as budgies in the wild and you need to follow Best Practices to be a member of the Talk Budgies Forum.

If you plan to house these two budgies together in the future once quarantine has ended, you NEED to do everything necessary to discourage breeding. Both of these budgies are must to young to even consider breeding and you know nothing about their personalities, temperament or how to breed ethically and responsibly.

If you are unwilling to take the advice of more experienced and knowledgeable members on a matter as important as breeding budgies, then this is not the correct forum for you.

Again, I'm going to ask that you review the information in these links and take that information to heart.

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old
Tips For Discouraging Breeding
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


----------



## ozgurco

Dear Faery, 

Sure the reason i became member for this forum is I take their health and happiness of our budgies in serious and to learn more than feeding them, giving them vitamins, vegetables and preparing egg foods, having them get bath and more care as we care them. 

the reason why i don't just directly put it inside the other girl's cage is to be sure that it does not make any harm for any of them. 

And yes i don't want them to breed too as it is not easy to take care of other birds and if any of them hurts we feel bad. 

so i read you nice and responsible advices and i hope they will be not more than good friends after the new one's carantina. 

Thanks again for taking your advice giving duty into serious and for your sincere helpful supports, i really feel the members of this forum are very lucky. 🍀

keep up the strict support
and thank you🙏


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you for your message and assurance that you will be discouraging breeding when the time comes.
I appreciate the message and assurance very much!
Best wishes.*


----------



## ozgurco

Your welcome Faery. 
🦜🐦🐣🐥


----------

